# Dark - Subtitled German Language Netflix Original Sci Fi



## Narkalui (Dec 31, 2017)

This is series is really cool, very Lovecraftian, clearly influenced by Stanger Things but more serious. 

The characters do lack charisma but the story is more than good enough to carry it.

Anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## Gnrevolution (Jan 3, 2018)

Tried watching the first 4 episodes but didn't grab me.  The characters seemed a bit bland, there was too much relationship drama for me and, most annoyingly, it was raining the whole time!  Doesn't sound like something that would irk me as it can be quite atmospheric but dear god it's raining all the time in this show!  Really grated me more than anything else, it's like the writers (or whoever included that) really went overboard...


----------



## Judderman (Jan 3, 2018)

I have watched the first 5 episodes. Very intriguing story. The Time Travel part is just being put in drip by drip. My wife said she wasn't really interested and doesn't want to watch anymore, but I think I will keep going. I wouldn't say it is worth the really high imdb rating it has but it is a good show. It reminds me of original French version of The Returned (Les Revenants) with the dark style, though I think that show is better.
I watched a bit with dubbing too. It is ages since I have seen a dubbed show. Although the characters seem a bit bland the dubbing is professional blandness.


----------



## ctg (Jan 4, 2018)

Judderman said:


> The Time Travel part is just being put in drip by drip. My wife said she wasn't really interested and doesn't want to watch anymore, but I think I will keep going. I wouldn't say it is worth the really high imdb rating it has but it is a good show.



I watched it until the final episode, and I cannot now remember how it ended, but I for one didn't like the TT aspect and it jarred. I would have much preferred if they had done some other thing than using the tunnel to connect threads together. Everything you see is connected and explained. Nothing is left out even though I feel some of it could have been omitted during the edit.


----------

